
Show HN: localsync – Real-time state synchronization over multiple browser tabs - noderaider
https://github.com/noderaider/localsync
======
noderaider
The blog post detailing why I built this: [https://medium.com/@noderaider/my-
battle-with-browser-tabs-5...](https://medium.com/@noderaider/my-battle-with-
browser-tabs-5c00ae8e3d2c)

